

Scriptbots: Evolutionary Artificial Life Simulation of Predator-Prey dynamics - bekirdag
https://sites.google.com/site/scriptbotsevo/
This guy, Andrej Karpathy (http://karpathy.ca/) made an enormous job an built an open source artificial life simulation, which is very successful and focused correct variables among the other similar projects.
======
libria
The clip showing hunting pack behavior,
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?&v=RjweUYtpNq4&t=3m17s](http://www.youtube.com/watch?&v=RjweUYtpNq4&t=3m17s),
really makes them come alive, almost like they'll run off the page. Chilling.
Reminds me of George Martin's "Sandkings" (don't go to Wikipedia, read the
full story).

------
bekirdag
Since this is open source, i think this could be a good start to build a way
more complex artificial world, like three dimensions, similar earth conditions
(temperature, wind, terrain specifications etc.)

I think the main point to build such an artificial world is to give a start of
the life of a creature, which surprises it's own creators with it's behaviors.

------
jeffool
Very neat; reminds me of <http://swimbots.com>, which focuses more on
locomotion and the evolution of locomotion. But still, nice.

